# You Gotta Try This!



## chantal7

Yahoozy started it, so it's not my idea here. Just thought maybe all of you should try it out, it's fun - hehe. 

Here's the topic he made

Here's mine:


----------



## Christina

very neat, makes me wanna try it.
very clear.


----------



## Ajay

I want a purple exercise ball!  Mine is grey and boring.  These really are a lot of fun!  I like getting to see what people's rooms look like.


----------



## TCimages

I created one of these a while back. I'll play. Could have taken more time, but it was an experimental excercise for me. I learned a lesson, never sit infront of yourself. Makes the eiting so much harder. lol


Yours looks great.


----------



## bikefreax

Here is my quick one. Terrible picture but I was bored on cold day.


----------



## gogita502

please does anyone have a tutorial on how to do this? or a photoshop tutorial? 

i have photoshop im just a noob and dont know how to combined all of them together


----------



## chantal7

gogita502 said:


> please does anyone have a tutorial on how to do this? or a photoshop tutorial?
> 
> i have photoshop im just a noob and dont know how to combined all of them together



Open all your pictures up in photoshop. 

Then go to one picture, copy it (crtl + a > Ctrl C ... that is select all > copy). Then paste it onto another picture (ctrl V). Then you use your eraser tool to erase the first layer, but erase where the body of you is, since the picture you pasted us laying on top... it's all about layers. So when you've pasted your picture on top of another one, there are two layers. If that makes ANY sense? I hope I helped  At least this is how I did it, not sure how other people did it.



TCimages said:


> I created one of these a while back. I'll play. Could have taken more time, but it was an experimental excercise for me. I learned a lesson, never sit infront of yourself. Makes the eiting so much harder. lol
> 
> 
> Yours looks great.



Haha that is hilarious  And yes, it does make it hard for editing later on haha! Good job on yours ^



Ajay said:


> I want a purple exercise ball! Mine is grey and boring. These really are a lot of fun! I like getting to see what people's rooms look like.



Hahaha... I'm sure you can get lime green ones, or even a silver one!!!!!! lol. Yeah it's interesting to see other people's rooms I totally agree with that one


----------



## chantal7

I had to try this one out. I made this soccer ball thing in sewing class. It's actually a stuffed-soccer ball. Haha.


----------



## Ajay

Oh no! They're multiplying!  Great stuff.  These never get old for me.


----------



## mdcrisp2000

I did one ages ago... Not the best, but hey, it looks cool


----------



## Mitch2742

I just tried one!


----------



## TCimages

Nice Job


----------



## MarcusM

Wow, all of these are really good. Here is my first feeble attempt. I only ended up with 2 usable shots. The rest my son was out of focus. I'm sure there are some flaws, but I think it went fairly well. I just pasted the 2nd layer and erased so Devan would show through from the 1st layer. Pretty fun, I'll have to try this more!


----------



## Ajay

Very cute!  You did a good job.


----------



## chantal7

Hahaha I like when he is laughing, good one !! You should try another one lmao!


----------



## Ajay

Found a tutorial that explains this technique with layer masking.  Looks a lot easier than the way I was doing it.


----------



## Valeen

That is so cool! I need to try that. Everyone did an amazing job.

*My first post..woohoo! lol*


----------



## rezzy

I love posting those type of pics because people are so baffled by how you made them.


----------



## chantal7

Okay, I got more of these.... but I don't understand why they are blurry... sort of... I don't really like the outcome, some are dark, some blurry it's all just crap quality.

Oh well. It was fun, damnit! lol


----------



## sillygoat

this is so cool!! Imma have to try it out


----------



## OnlyAGlimmer

that was fun   I'll have to do it again when I feel like getting my tripod out (instead of a crooked chair), my hair is combed, and I'm not wearing my maternity clothes (the baby is 4 months old LOL)

sort of a "I WISH" picture LOL.. I might actually get something done!


----------



## chantal7

Up This thread! Some more:


----------



## rubbertree

love it! I just did one using the lasso method but it's a little choppy looking.
How can I do this with layers mask? I have PSE and just downloaded the layers mask plug in for it.


----------



## glocktekz

Were these done in Photoshop Elements or CS4


----------



## Hobbes

wow this thread is old  but fun though
here is mine too bad I didnt have a tripod otherwise I would have made one of people too but I guess a plastic dummy should be good enough


----------



## Hobbes

glocktekz said:


> Were these done in Photoshop Elements or CS4



I think she did it in photoshop CS3, hope you dont mind me answering that question for ya
I believe CS4 was released less than two months ago


----------



## chantal7

Actually, it was Photoshop CS2 - lol. 

And about the layer masking, there is a link posted up in one of the previous posts. It's a video tutorial. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA8TgyTruV8&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA8Tg...eature=related[/ame]


----------



## rubbertree

oh thank you! I missed that link about. The method is much better than the lasso cut and paste because it is non-destructive and looks much more natural.
The only thing that does not work with the layers mask in PSE6 is when he says to alt+layers mask to add a new, already filled with black mask. It still comes out white but oh well, just go fill it with black.
Thanks so much for sharing this method. My kids are loving it. So far we've done the oldest as his own band (singer, drummer, both guitarists, all with different clothes on), the youngest dressed up like an army man and did a whole battle scene in the yard and we also posed the cat all around the room.
Too fun!


----------



## Hobbes

lol well when I made mine I actually used the lasso and drag method mostly because its just a simple object with a very simple background and I was too lazy looking for tutorials lol if I did take some real portraits then the layer masking thing would have been much better and easier way. btw why are you using photoshop elements? its kinda crappy and doesnt have much of the powerful tools in photoshop


----------



## rubbertree

kinda crappy? Elements? No it's not. Everything I've read says it has about 90% of what photoshop has, minus all the graphic stuff. And things that it doesn't come with (like layers mask), etc, you can just download the plug in for it. It cost $100. The latest edition of Photoshop costs $700. Good enough for me!


----------



## Hobbes

rubbertree said:


> kinda crappy? Elements? No it's not. Everything I've read says it has about 90% of what photoshop has, minus all the graphic stuff. And things that it doesn't come with (like layers mask), etc, you can just download the plug in for it. It cost $100. The latest edition of Photoshop costs $700. Good enough for me!



oh lol I really didnt mean to diss PSE. well I guess if it works for you why paying a lot more for full version of PS. I kinda thought that you could obtain those software for free but then again not everyone is a "criminal" like me


----------



## glocktekz

rubbertree said:


> kinda crappy? Elements? No it's not. Everything I've read says it has about 90% of what photoshop has, minus all the graphic stuff. And things that it doesn't come with (like layers mask), etc, you can just download the plug in for it. It cost $100. The latest edition of Photoshop costs $700. Good enough for me!



I hear yea, some people here do not have $700 for a single program, well i think i am going to buy elements now so i can try this out


----------



## chantal7

rubbertree said:


> oh thank you! I missed that link about. The method is much better than the lasso cut and paste because it is non-destructive and looks much more natural.
> The only thing that does not work with the layers mask in PSE6 is when he says to alt+layers mask to add a new, already filled with black mask. It still comes out white but oh well, just go fill it with black.
> Thanks so much for sharing this method. My kids are loving it. So far we've done the oldest as his own band (singer, drummer, both guitarists, all with different clothes on), the youngest dressed up like an army man and did a whole battle scene in the yard and we also posed the cat all around the room.
> Too fun!



No problem! You gotta post those up! they sound interesting!


----------



## Big Mike

I made this one a few years ago...


----------



## lockwood81

One I did of my son...


----------



## hankejp

wow, I must be slow today.  After about 20 minutes of looking at the pictures, I realized that they were the same person in all the pictures.


I will definately be giving this a try.


----------



## budskiphotography

here is a super old one I did (no me in the photo)


----------



## hankejp

I found a great Youtube video that show you how to use Layer Masking in Photshop:

[ame]http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=DA8TgyTruV8&feature=related[/ame]

I tried it out and it works great.


----------



## Chiller

I did this one of us at my daughters wedding. I told Chiller not to wear those dang white socks.


----------



## Flower Child

that card game one was awesome


----------



## Yahoozy

oh dang i didnt even know this thread existed hahah

Thank ya Chantal for the mention =P


----------



## Hobbes

lol it looks like a photo of a rock band created in the 70s


----------



## SHWELL

First time using PS anything... This is fun, I think I will try with the kids and wife later... Def gotta make adjustments to lighting and the camera settings... But this was my test run.. More to come...


----------



## Pugs

Shwell,

     That's one seriously awesome set up you've got...


----------



## TwoRails

That's some good stuff, folks!!  I'm glad Ajay posted a link on how to do it   -- I'll have to give it a try.  I like 'em all but think the one with chiller added a nice touch showing the back(s) of him out the window (mirror?).


----------



## SHWELL

Pugs said:


> Shwell,
> 
> That's one seriously awesome set up you've got...


Thanx.. That is just one side of the room.. Here is the other side.... This one is not as good, but I am having fun trying ot make them work.. 









 TwoRails, that pic you  talked about (With the Mirrors) was the reason I wanted to try it... When I saw the reflections in the Mirrors, I had to give it a try....


----------



## Hobbes

nice party you had there  I see you only invited those who looked like you :mrgreen:


----------



## Yahoozy

hahah well i figure i should add some of mine in here at any rate
these are some i already posted a while back but whatever =P
1.





2.





3.





4.






by the way i've gotten a haircut since then =P


----------



## Ribber

Chiller said:


> I did this one of us at my daughters wedding.



God job on the mirror! That little detail could make or break the effect... and you made it.



Yahoozy said:


> hahah well i figure i should add some of mine in here



Haha! Love the tree full you yous 

Someday, I'll get off my lazy butt and try this... looks like you could have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Hobbes

wow lol those are awesome! I really like the first one lol its just funny seeing a tree full of you   So have you any more recent pics of like 10 of you with the new haircut :mrgreen:


----------



## bikefreax




----------



## Yahoozy

Hobbes said:


> wow lol those are awesome! I really like the first one lol its just funny seeing a tree full of you   So have you any more recent pics of like 10 of you with the new haircut :mrgreen:



hahah not recently

i've been looking for new places to do it, but i dont think there are any more close to my house so i have to search elsewhere hahah


----------



## Dubious Drewski

Alright you guys, this is a really neat idea.  You've inspired me to try one of my own.


----------



## jv08

Good job guys! All of these are really great.


----------



## Hobbes

Yahoozy said:


> hahah not recently
> 
> i've been looking for new places to do it, but i dont think there are any more close to my house so i have to search elsewhere hahah




well stop being lazy then and go and find some new places  just kidding. I am sure there are a lot of interesting and nice places in California even during the winter  I wouldnt be surprised that all the trees there still have leafs/leaves


----------



## Yahoozy

dude its fall right now and should be getting colder
yesterday it broke 100
damn it


----------



## Hobbes

Yahoozy said:


> dude its fall right now and should be getting colder
> yesterday it broke 100
> damn it



uh... 100 F and it is fall over there? lmao then I dont want to know the temperature over there during the summer.  I think if you travel a couple thousand miles to north you will find yourself standing in the middle of nowhere freezing your butt off. Its like below 30 F here in Saskatchewan, Canada  not that I am complaining about the cold weather :sillysmi:


----------



## Yahoozy

hahah actually september is usually the hottest time of the year here
but the santa annas just nuke us down here
80 on average and dryest of the dry


----------



## Hobbes

lol I guess its not easy being weather  I mean everyone has something to complain about it like when its too hot or too cold or too windy or rainy and so on lol Well personally I kinda prefer hot weather instead


----------



## rom4n301

agreed i bet weather is gettin pissed off at everyone for complaining and thats why it made global warming =]


----------



## bikefreax




----------



## Yahoozy

Hobbes said:


> lol I guess its not easy being weather  I mean everyone has something to complain about it like when its too hot or too cold or too windy or rainy and so on lol Well personally I kinda prefer hot weather instead



personally i prefer cold weather =P
rainy is ideal hahah


----------



## invisibledemon

lol, this was fun, will have to do this again. 





i hate taking pics of myself though.


----------



## Hobbes

Yahoozy said:


> personally i prefer cold weather =P
> rainy is ideal hahah



I think you prefer cold weather because you live in a place with very high temperature most part of the year and I am sure you are kinda sick of it and I dislike cold weather because of the similar reason. You know I like rainy days as well especially during the summer, just LOVE to smell the scent when its raining


----------



## hankejp

Dubious Drewski said:


> Alright you guys, this is a really neat idea. You've inspired me to try one of my own.


 

Haha, the facial expression in the background is awesome.


----------



## chantal7

Yahoozy, those are pretty good! lol. Seems you have a wide angle lens to do that with? It works nicely. I'm gonna have to try it when I get a wider lens. 

Another one I did yesterday:


----------



## Hobbes

chantal7 said:


> Yahoozy, those are pretty good! lol. Seems you have a wide angle lens to do that with? It works nicely. I'm gonna have to try it when I get a wider lens.
> 
> Another one I did yesterday (photobucket taking a while to upload, I'll edit this when it uploads) :



:O are you experiencing the same problem? I mean it took me like a few minutes to upload just one pic earlier which is weird. I wonder if it has to do with the fact that I have like a lot of pics in that account lol

well with wider angle lenses you can fit a lot more people in it


----------



## jstuedle

chantal7 said:


> I had to try this one out. I made this soccer ball thing in sewing class. It's actually a stuffed-soccer ball. Haha.



Ha Ha Ha Sort of reminds me of that early Star Trek episode of the multiplying little fur-ball critters. Truffles, Trivets, T-something. My, that was a long time ago.


----------



## chantal7

jstuedle said:


> Ha Ha Ha Sort of reminds me of that early Star Trek episode of the multiplying little fur-ball critters. Truffles, Trivets, T-something. My, that was a long time ago.



hahaha - to be honest, I've never seen one episode of Star Trek... :blushing: Haha.


----------



## Yahoozy

Hobbes said:


> I think you prefer cold weather because you live in a place with very high temperature most part of the year and I am sure you are kinda sick of it and I dislike cold weather because of the similar reason. You know I like rainy days as well especially during the summer, just LOVE to smell the scent when its raining



oh ya definitely thats y hahah

and same, i absolutely love the smell of rain =P


----------



## Yahoozy

chantal7 said:


> Yahoozy, those are pretty good! lol. Seems you have a wide angle lens to do that with? It works nicely. I'm gonna have to try it when I get a wider lens.



ya i do hahah
its my 18-55 kit but it definitely gets the job done

i've toyed with the idea of making a panoramic composite shot, but that would take some considerable planning and post work
all the same i think its possible hahah


----------



## Hobbes

Yahoozy said:


> oh ya definitely thats y hahah
> 
> and same, i absolutely love the smell of rain =P



hmm lol just a question out of curiosity. have you ever taken pics in the rain before?  I did that a few times last summer and even though once it almost screwed up my camera I still find it quite fun. I wonder if there is a rain photography thread in the photo themes forum :mrgreen:


----------



## TwoRails

bikefreax said:


>


Just curious, what's the story on the art behind the chairs?  Is it something you did?


----------



## Yahoozy

Hobbes said:


> hmm lol just a question out of curiosity. have you ever taken pics in the rain before?  I did that a few times last summer and even though once it almost screwed up my camera I still find it quite fun. I wonder if there is a rain photography thread in the photo themes forum :mrgreen:



i actually haven't tried photographing rain yet

too paranoid to take it outside and i cant think of anything to do besides the whole "raindrops on the window" deal

after rain though, that has some great possibilities =P


----------



## chantal7

Yahoozy said:


> i actually haven't tried photographing rain yet
> 
> too paranoid to take it outside and i cant think of anything to do besides the whole "raindrops on the window" deal
> 
> after rain though, that has some great possibilities =P



That'd be cool to do that panoramic shot you were thinking of. Definitely a lot of planning, for sure haha. 

I know you can get "covers" for your camera, so when it does rain, it protects it. Saw one here for about 50 bucks.


----------



## Hobbes

haha cool didnt know you can buy covers for your camera. beats using stupid plastic bags I guess lol

yeah his idea of multi exposure panoramic picture sure sounds quite complicated and time consuming lol but it would look cool though. its like seeing you everywhere lmao

edit: I just found this, if its the same cover you were talking about lol










Yahoozy said:


> after rain though, that has some great possibilities =P



yep! especially when its dark outside. you can actually get some really nice reflections from the street lights or cars. Ive tried that couple of times ^^


----------



## Yahoozy

indeed =P

and it rains so infrequently here that i doubt its worth buying an actual cover
the plastic bag concept could get the job done though


----------



## Hobbes

Yahoozy said:


> indeed =P
> 
> and it rains so infrequently here that i doubt its worth buying an actual cover
> the plastic bag concept could get the job done though



hehe yeah I mean if the cover in the picture I posted above is the same kind of plastic cover Chantal saw that cost 50 bucks then plastic bags are definitely a good alternative, that is if you can find a transparent one so you can see all the buttons and info on LCD while using it. lmao it was kinda hard for me to find all the buttons and stuff when I used my non- see through plastic bag :mrgreen:


----------



## Yahoozy

hahah i can imagine

now exactly how do you get the plastic bag thing to work?
do you tie it around the lens so that the actual glass is uncovered?
or do you cut a hole in it or something similar?


----------



## chantal7

Yeah, I would imagine you would do it somehow so the glass is uncovered. Even if you use multiple bags? lol.

It's quite easy to find clear bags, hehe.


----------



## Yahoozy

true, at least it was before my family went "eco friendly" and bought those reusable grocery bags

now i'll need to make due with zip locks hahah


----------



## Hobbes

Yahoozy said:


> hahah i can imagine
> 
> now exactly how do you get the plastic bag thing to work?
> do you tie it around the lens so that the actual glass is uncovered?
> or do you cut a hole in it or something similar?



lol well I just wrapped the bag around the whole camera including most part of the lens. It wasnt raining whole a lot everytime I shot in rain and it stopped from time to time so I could quickly remove the bag and if it starts to rain again I would just quickly wrap the bag around the camera again. just make sure you use a bag that doesnt have color prints on it otherwise you may get those paint thingy on your camera 



chantal7 said:


> Yeah, I would imagine you would do it somehow so the glass is uncovered. Even if you use multiple bags? lol.
> It's quite easy to find clear bags, hehe.



lol well you dont need multiple bags, would be hard to wrap and all that just make sure the bag is big enough to wrap about your camera. ohh I think it would be best to use plastic foil!! I am sure you guys have those in the kitchen lol if its wide enough i am sure you only need one large sheet


----------



## Hobbes

Yahoozy said:


> true, at least it was before my family went "eco friendly" and bought those reusable grocery bags
> 
> now i'll need to make due with zip locks hahah



lol that almost sounds like some of those eco friendly swedish families who would recycle EVERYTHING lmao and only takes the train or bikes when they travel somewhere well I hope your family isnt that extreme


----------



## Yahoozy

nah, not yet at least
at the moment we're just at the reusable grocery bags hahah
although my mom does have a hybrid...


----------



## Hobbes

haha well its good to hear that there are at least some families who care about the well being of the earth lol but I think some of them are just a lil bit extreme. 

hmm you know if you only have those reusable grocery bags you can still make a cover out of it by cutting a couple of holes and tape over the holes with see through tape, for buttons and LCD


----------



## Yahoozy

hahah well its this weird cloth stuff im not sure if its water-resistant or not...


----------



## chantal7

Yahoozy said:


> true, at least it was before my family went "eco friendly" and bought those reusable grocery bags
> 
> now i'll need to make due with zip locks hahah



My parents have got a few of the reusable ones haha - I know what ya mean.
Haha - but my question is, what do they use for garbage bags? They spend more money to buy them in the boxes instead of getting them free in grocery stores? 



Yahoozy said:


> hahah well its this weird cloth stuff im not sure if its water-resistant or not...



Haha - probably not water resistant.


----------



## Dubious Drewski

How did this thread turn into talking about weather and plastic bags?


----------



## Hobbes

Yahoozy said:


> hahah well its this weird cloth stuff im not sure if its water-resistant or not...



hmm Ive seen people using those weird reusable bags in Sweden and yes they are made of textile or whatever lol and I dont think they are water resistant so it would be a very bad idea using them as camera cover. heh dont you guys use plastic foils? just get a wide and very long sheet of those and wrap around your camera 




chantal7 said:


> My parents have got a few of the reusable ones haha - I know what ya mean.
> Haha - but my question is, what do they use for garbage bags? They spend more money to buy them in the boxes instead of getting them free in grocery stores?



lol well I think those reusable bags are alot more rugged and durable than those crappy plastic bags you guys get at the grocery stores  I mean those plastic bags are just terrible they are so thin and fragile that just by putting a box of cereal into them would make a million holes in them.



Dubious Drewski said:


> How did this thread turn into talking about weather and plastic bags?


 scroll up and you'll see


----------



## lockwood81

Okay, here is another one I did of my other son.


----------



## Yahoozy

ah look at that we're back on track hahah


----------



## Hobbes

oh pfft posting random OT posts is fun  dont be such a boring douche, jk 

remember rules are meant to be broken 

that is if the thread starter doesn't mind


----------



## Yahoozy

i like sweet potatoes


----------



## Silverado_13

I'll play.


----------



## Unmanedpilot

Awesome effect!

Will defiantly have to try this with my girlfriend... Would make a fun photoshoot if you catch my drift


----------



## Silverado_13

^^ I like the way this man thinks.


----------



## chantal7

Back to my long lost topic....

I made a new one!!!!


----------



## photogroup

LOL - that looks like fun. Will have to give it a try.


----------



## TwoRails

chantal7 said:


> Back to my long lost topic....
> 
> I made a new one!!!!


That's a pretty funny one.  Lots of activity.  The hands on the sink kinda tops it off...no person, just hands


----------



## Kethaneni

This is awesome! I liked it very much. Tried it on my car.


----------



## Cely

Heres mine


----------



## Cameron2049




----------



## SrBiscuit

Kethaneni said:


> This is awesome! I liked it very much. Tried it on my car.


 you did a nice job keeping the necessary reflections on the car.
sick car btw.


----------



## JayClark79

Here's mine!

House work is easier when you help YOURSELF!







Some of these are really great... i can't wait to try more lol.


----------



## Kethaneni

SrBiscuit said:


> Kethaneni said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome! I liked it very much. Tried it on my car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you did a nice job keeping the necessary reflections on the car.
> sick car btw.
Click to expand...



Thanks for the comments, but SICK CAR??? Any reason why you feel so.


----------



## ottor

Kethaneni said:


> SrBiscuit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kethaneni said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome! I liked it very much. Tried it on my car.
> 
> 
> 
> you did a nice job keeping the necessary reflections on the car.
> sick car btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comments, but SICK CAR??? Any reason why you feel so.
Click to expand...

 
I'm a 63 yr old Fart from Idaho and even I know that "Sick" means .... "freekin' awesome !!" And - it really is !!!


----------



## SrBiscuit

honestly...lol.

ottor's got it.

i had to check your location to understand why you didnt know what i meant...then i saw you were from VA and was even more confused lol.

in this context i meant that i like your car, i think it's cool.
cool car
awesome car
nice car
neat car
nifty car
gnarly
rad
sweet



*EDIT*
Ottor...60 is the new 50...which happens to be the new(er) 40.


----------



## ottor

SrBiscuit said:


> honestly...lol.
> 
> ottor's got it.
> 
> *EDIT*
> Ottor...60 is the new 50...which happens to be the new(er) 40.


 
Heck.... I grab my Fender and put out some Blues and I feel 20 !! :mrgreen:


----------



## chantal7

Haha! Nice ones! Keep them coming! They are so fun to see


----------



## Harris

Here's my meager attempt, just got PSE two days ago.  Yes, I know I missed a spot above my middle self.  Gonna try again in the morning.


----------



## Kethaneni

ottor said:


> Kethaneni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SrBiscuit said:
> 
> 
> 
> you did a nice job keeping the necessary reflections on the car.
> sick car btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comments, but SICK CAR??? Any reason why you feel so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a 63 yr old Fart from Idaho and even I know that "Sick" means .... "freekin' awesome !!" And - it really is !!!
Click to expand...


My bad.


----------



## Kethaneni

SrBiscuit said:


> honestly...lol.
> 
> ottor's got it.
> 
> i had to check your location to understand why you didnt know what i meant...then i saw you were from VA and was even more confused lol.
> 
> in this context i meant that i like your car, i think it's cool.
> cool car
> awesome car
> nice car
> neat car
> nifty car
> gnarly
> rad
> sweet
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT*
> Ottor...60 is the new 50...which happens to be the new(er) 40.



Thank you for the comments about the car. 
btw, its a 335i.


----------



## Goontz

Might as well give this a bump. Here's one I did really quickly a few weeks ago.


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery

I've done a few of theses, they're quite a lot of fun!!


----------



## Harris

One of my buddies liked the idea so much he had me do a couple for him with his Jeeps....


----------

